# Snapping Turtle



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Ive got a baby snapping turtle (florida) and his shell is about 2.5 inches across. I had him in my native tank, and he would just chill on top of the floating plants and not really do anything, the water in that tank is about 68 degrees, all the time. So i moved him to his own ten gallon with rocks, and water so he can get all the way out of the water, How do i get him to eat? and can i put him back in my native tank? will he be alright? thanks
AJ


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

what is all in ur "native tank" he will prob eat most of his tnakmates when he gets a little bigger, ive never really kept turtles tho so i wouldnt no how to get him to eat sorry, try big worms they are always tempting to my fish


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

um i have 3 crappie, 3 yellow perch, 3 pumpkin sunfish, and 3 bluegill, all over 5 inches


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

haha, it's not going to get enough food in that tank bro. there's WAY too much competition. i was going to suggest some minnows, like shiners, or some guppies just to get it started, then see if it would take raw shrimp. but he's not that fast, being a turtle and all, and the fish in the tank will most likely scoop up all of the food before the snapper gets a taste.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

i went ahead and put him in a ten gallon with like 3 inches of water, and gravel that goes all the way above so he can get all the way out...theres a guppy in there, i guess i'll see if he eats it......
AJ


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

get a heater..75 degrees

just feed him, he will eat...use pellets etc.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

whatsthedeal said:


> get a heater..75 degrees
> 
> just feed him, he will eat...use pellets etc.


just raise the tempature and it will increase his metabolism, ya you wont get anywere with you "native tank" the ten_gal setup sounds good for now

Good luck


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Hope ya have the space to keep him when its full grown. Mine snapping turtles (common) ate pellets and live foods readily. Also like some plants in their diet. I have always wanted an FLA snapper. Unsure of agressions but the common snappers are the most aggro IMO.


----------

